# Alien Skull Found On Mars



## Perpetual Man (May 5, 2009)

Or so claims the article in the Telegraph...

Looks like a rock to me, but all the same....


'Alien skull' spotted on Mars - Telegraph


----------



## Ursa major (May 5, 2009)

Looks like a rock to anyone with eyes and a working brain, I suspect.





> At first glance it looks like a rocky desert - but this image of the Mars landscape has got space-gazers talking.


 
Spaced-out gazers, more like.





> One alien-spotter speculated: "The skull is 15 cm with binocular eyes 5 cm apart. The cranial capacity is approximately 1400 cc


 
...which must be about 1399 cc more than that of the "alien-spotter".


* Shakes head at the stupidity of some people. *


----------



## AE35Unit (May 5, 2009)

Its Wall-E!


----------



## Nik (May 5, 2009)

OOooh ! That's a pretty meteorite !!

Looks like a classic 'stony' !!

ps: Did you see the piccy of the bubbly 'iron' meteorite found on Mars by rover ? Featured on current 'SkyAtNight' program-- At least on BBC4's extended version...


----------



## BookStop (May 5, 2009)

Ha ha, lot of dorks.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 5, 2009)

The key words on that page are 'appears to have eye sockets' with emphasis on Appears!


----------



## Perpetual Man (May 5, 2009)

One of the first things I thought, was: Well if it was a skull, how did it get there without the rest of it's body...???


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 5, 2009)

Ha! That was good for a laugh, thanks! A skull.......


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2009)

So, that's where TEIN put it!


----------



## Zubi-Ondo (May 5, 2009)

This one is more recent.


----------



## Pyan (May 5, 2009)

Perpetual Man said:


> One of the first things I thought, was: Well if it was a skull, how did it get there without the rest of it's body...???



One of the first things _*I*_ thought, was: Is this the same newspaper that used to be highly respected for its serious news coverage and informed comment...


----------



## mosaix (May 5, 2009)

Perpetual Man said:


> One of the first things I thought, was: Well if it was a skull, how did it get there without the rest of it's body...???



Ah PM, who's to say that aliens have got bodies at all?


----------



## The Ace (May 5, 2009)

It could be a skull.... just as long as the owner isn't too fussy about eye movement and being virtually blind.

I'm off to take my medication now.


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 5, 2009)

Finally they found my great grandpa! Now I can finish my family tree.


----------



## The Judge (May 5, 2009)

To be fair, they do make it clear that they're joking.  The use of quotation marks - ie 'Alien Skull' - is a clue.  Though thinking about it, they do that when they don't want to be sued for libel...

J


----------



## worldmaker (May 5, 2009)

Alas!
Poor Yorick, I knew him Horatio, the worst damned space pirate this side of Lunagrad.

I'm glad the Martians finally caught up with him and fried his brain, you can still see it splattered across Olympus Mons - a deterrent to all the others who stalk the Spaceways.

Now where did I put that knife?

Mummy!  I've got a surprise for you!


----------

